# Bad pics of some pretty fish



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Several in-bag pics and the rest really not well focussed plus they are all in their stress colours, I had some time to spare while acclimating the new guys (thanks Doug!) and snapped some pics.
*EDIT* Direct links in 3rd post down if these pics don't show for you

Random discus and silver blue angels


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

No images were loaded...

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

effox said:


> No images were loaded...
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Thanks,
That's weird because they show up on the post for me? Photobucket is dumb sometimes, here are direct links:

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii254/Keri1980/ad5.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii254/Keri1980/ad4.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii254/Keri1980/ad3.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii254/Keri1980/ad2.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii254/Keri1980/ad1.jpg


----------

